# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Окончательная распродажа из старых тем!! Кто раньше встал-того и тапки...

## Oksana1

Чтоб не поднимать старые темы-собираю все в одной.Цены снижены на Все!!!
По прошлым темам знаю,что желающих будет много-кто раньше с денюшкой придет-тот товар и заберет.
1.Шкатулки-большая и маленькая-две за 200гр или 130 и70
2.Соусничка-15гр
3.Шкатулочка-30гр
4.Шкатулочка-100гр
5.Шкатулочка-35гр
6.Соусничка-20гр
7.Осетрик-25гр
8.Чайники-3шт-100гр
Вся посуда проживает в центре,продолжение завтра....

----------


## МАЛЕЦА

А ГДР и Чехословакия,какая шкатулка?

----------


## Oksana1

1.Горшочки-5гр шт
2.Рюмки-продано
3.Блюдо-20гр д-37см
4.Селедочницы маленькие Болгария-5шт-10гр
5.Блюдца ЛФЗ-4шт-продано
6.Графинчик и 6 рюмашек-продано
7.Тарелочки-2гр шт
8.Китайский набор из старого прошлого-продано
9Блюдца и чашки Дулево-блюдец 4 больших 8 меньших-продано

----------


## Oksana1

в продаже

----------


## pink doll

а на фото № 11  чайные чашечки?

----------


## Oksana1

чашки чайные


> а на фото № 11  чайные чашечки?

----------


## Oksana1

Остальное все еще в продаже-торг небольшой

----------


## Oksana1

В продаже

----------


## Oksana1

распродаемся

----------


## Oksana1

В продаже.Много чего продано-что интересует-спрашивайте

----------


## deda_kei

Добрый день. Скажите, сколько у вас горшочков по 5грн. , и если они ещё есть дайте свой телефончик.

----------


## Oksana1

Остались только шкатулки и чайники

----------


## Helenmama

Тарелочки есть?

----------

